# Is this a Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"?



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

He is about 3 inches, the dorsal fin is yellow, and he has yellow starting to come in down his forehead and around the top of his body.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010119.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc17 ... 010118.jpg


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't look like any one I've ever seen... But maybe? Shape seems a little off, to me.


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

Any other ideas? If not a labidochromis, then maybe a cynotilapia or some kind of zebra? If a better picture/s are needed let me know and Ill get some later today.

Thanks!


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Lab. Perlmutt?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

jhunbj said:


> Lab. Perlmutt?


+1


----------



## davegius (Nov 27, 2007)

After looking at the profiles section for the perlmut, I believe that it could be that. I was just getting thrown off with the yellow coming in on the forehead and sides of the dorsal fin. Also, the fish is more of a light blue, rather than a white. Would this indicate a female, or possibly a sub-dominant male?


----------



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah it doesn't look like my Hongi.

It does look like a Pearlmut but mine defiantly don't have that yellow on the forehead.


----------

